# Can you say the "D" word?



## Robert A. Langager (Feb 22, 2002)

Who thinks we are in or entering a dry cycle, and why? I wan opinions and observations from where you are at. You may see you name in next month's conservation article


----------



## Fetch (Mar 1, 2002)

Yeah were moving that direction. But I'm not sure were in one yet. Up in Alberta it is pretty bad. & to the west & NW it is drier. But the Devils Lake region it is almost a welcome relief. The ditches are still pretty full & the pot holes are still mostly there - maay have dropped a little ? How all this water has effected the vegetation has been interesting & will continue to be. With the rise, it was getting wiped out. Then with a little stabilzation it starts right up again. As it retreats will it keep coming back near the water ??? This snow were getting will help some - at least for the temporary pot holes the ducks use to breed. & march & April can produce alot of moisture & it does'nt take much to fill those temp. ones. I say pray for rain in those areas, that really need it. Nature is in control. Heres a link to a simuliar post at the Refuge.http://www.refugeforums.com/refuge/show ... adid=35693

I have good links to see to :
http://www.cpc.ncep.noaa.gov/index.html
http://www.crh.noaa.gov/ncrfc/index.html
http://www.rap.ucar.edu/weather/surface/us_snow.gif
http://www.socc.uwaterloo.ca/snow/snow_current.cfm
http://search.ucar.edu/seek/query.html?qt=snow+melt
http://www.rap.ucar.edu/weather/surface/
http://www.crh.noaa.gov/ncrfc/html_fram ... index.html

say when :smile:

http://www.weatherunderground.com/
http://www.crh.noaa.gov/ncrfc/flood_out ... odmap.html
http://www.intellicast.com/Ski/World/Un ... SnowCover/
http://www.intellicast.com/LocalWeather ... lectivity/

I saved some of the best for last

http://nsidc.org/index.html
http://www.agr.gc.ca/pfra/drprec.htm
http://enso.unl.edu/monitor/monitor.html
http://www.agr.gc.ca/pfra/drsites.htm
http://www.cpc.ncep.noaa.gov/soilmst/p.html
http://www.birdcast.org/

I have another topic (questions) for ya soon.


----------

